# Has anyone ever used rotary blades like these?



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

https://www.cutlassblades.us/

I have always been curious about blades like this ever since I saw a system at a pro dealer I was at. It was a big disc with replaceable tips that looked like they were sickle bar blades.

These critters are expensive. But I wonder if they cut better than regular blades. There seems to have been many attempts at lauching products like this in the past.

Any body have any thoughts or comments or experiences with them. (I know they aren't a reel  )

I thought about putting something similar onto my Scotts but it has pretty puny spindles. The Hustler seems to have one inch diameter spindle shafts. I think you could put anything you want on those. Have to check the warranty. The belt might not like the added starting inertia.


----------



## GrassFarmer (Sep 21, 2017)

looks the same as our hay mower knives just 4 vs 2
it does cut real good even over 10mph.


----------



## GrassFarmer (Sep 21, 2017)

p.s. they dont like rocks.


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

Doesn't look like they mulch very well. The video shows them cutting 6in grass but it's going out the shoot not mulched up.


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

I can imagine both pros and cons for them. Probably the rile up the air more than regular blades and kick the grass out before it gets mulched if there is a chute. I have always been a non-mulcher because the very first mower that I bought (which my dad bought, but slyly let me pick it, when I was about eight or nine) had mulching plates on and I had to take them off because the mower would clog (about 1959  ) If I see clumps I just go over them which is even easier nowadays with a rider.

I like the notion of blades that can be snapped on and off easily and sharpened easily. But for a set of three with spares would be a pretty big chunk of $$$.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

They are likely to consume more fuel than a standard blade as well.

I'm not sure why you would want this over a standard blade unless you routinely find things in the lawn with the mower, necessitating frequent blade changes. The coarse nature of those clippings is certainly interesting, maybe just the ticket if you are into making miniature hay bales?


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

Actually it would be a stretch to say I want them. I was intrigued by the ones I saw years ago and the idea still interests me but I guess there is are good reasons why the big boys don't really sell these things. I just wondered if any forum members had ever tried them. I guess one of the little voices in my head said "If two cutting edges are good , four must be better". But I know the voices don't always tell the truth. I think the manufacturer claims better fuel economy.

I guess if they really were better you would be able to buy them from the manufacturer's


----------

